# Me levanté durante toda la noche.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

De la oración "(Me tumbé en la cama y) no me levanté durante toda la noche" se desprende que el hablante no se levantó durante la noche ni una sola vez. Pero ¿qué se eniende en "(No pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche":

a. Que el hablante se levantó durante la noche varias veces;
b. Que el hablante se levantó y ya no volvió a acostarse?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Señor K

Yo lo entiendo como lo segundo: que se levantó y no volvió a acostarse.

Diferente sería: "pasé la noche levantándome", lo que quiere decir que se levantó varias veces (realizó la acción de levantarse varias veces, por lo que necesariamente tuvo que acostarse antes de cada vez). Pero en tu oración no se dice, Kunvla.


----------



## Aviador

Para el caso de este ejercicio, hay un problema con el verbo _levantarse_: es desinente, es decir, se usa para expresar una acción que no permanece en el tiempo. Cuando uno se levanta, la acción de levantarse se extingue instantáneamente una vez que se está en pie, uno ya se levantó. Para expresar la acción durativa que kunvla propone en su punto b, usamos perífrasis: _permanecer levantado_, _seguir levantado_, _estar levantado_, etc.
Por lo tanto, la idea del punto b yo la expresaría, por ejemplo, así: _No pude dormir, me quedé levantado durante toda la noche_.
Dicho eso, en un lenguaje coloquial en el que no interesa más que la semántica, sí creo que el uso de _levantarse_ como durativo puede tolerarse.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:


kunvla said:


> (No pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche"



Yo entendería:
a. Que el hablante se levantó durante la noche varias veces.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

kunvla said:


> Pero ¿qué se eniende en "(No pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche":
> 
> a. Que el hablante se levantó durante la noche varias veces;
> b. Que el hablante se levantó y ya no volvió a acostarse?


c. Que el español no es la L1 de ese hablante. 

Para que significase (a), lo propio sería “me estuve levantando (durante) toda la noche”; para que significase (b), lo correcto sería “… en la cama *pero pasé levantado *_el resto de_ la noche”.


----------



## Kaxgufen

swift said:


> lo propio sería “me estuve levantando (durante) toda la noche”


Hay un sobreentendido en esta oración y es que el sujeto se levanta en un solo movimiento. O sea se incorpora y se acuesta, repitiendo la acción varias veces a lo largo de la noche.
Pero también podría entenderse (incluso con otras circunstancias y con otros verbos) usando el mismo tiempo verbal, que la tarea le ocupó la noche entera.


----------



## Duometri

swift said:


> c. Que el español no es la L1 de ese hablante.
> 
> Para que significase (a), lo propio sería “me estuve levantando (durante) toda la noche”; para que significase (b), lo correcto sería “… en la cama *pero pasé levantado *_el resto de_ la noche”.



De acuerdo con swift. Especialmente en la opción "c".


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Pero ¿qué se eniende en "(No pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche":
> 
> a. Que el hablante se levantó durante la noche varias veces;
> b. Que el hablante se levantó y ya no volvió a acostarse?





swift said:


> c. Que el español no es la L1 de ese hablante.


Sí, no lo es: ese hablante (Charles Barkley) es americano estadounidense, pero el traductor debe ser colombiano (véase en el enlace del ejemplo (1): "ELTIEMPO.com todas las noticias principales de Colombia y el Mundo"). 
(1)


> Ha sido un día terrible para mí, declaró Barkley. No pude dormir, *me levanté durante toda la noche*, el entrenamiento previo al partido fue nefasto.
> RESUCITÓ  EL MAGO DE LA 23 - Archivo Digital de Noticias de Colombia y el Mundo desde 1.990 - eltiempo.com



Hete aquí otros ejemplos semejantes que fueron pronunciados o escritos por otros hispanohablantes:
(2)


> Anoche, Benicio no durmió casi nada, *yo me levanté durante toda la noche* y al final se empezó a levantar Benja.
> Pampita Ardohain se viste de gala para celebrar diez años de amor con Benjamín Vicuña


(3)


> Me cago en dios, y *yo que me levanté durante toda la madrugada* a ver si la habían puesto.
> Comunidad de 3DJuegos


(4)


> Una lluvia pertinaz anublaba la serenidad del firmamento, que fue presagio de una terrible marejada, que *se levantó durante toda la travesía de Cebú a Siquijor*.
> Reseña histórica de los capuchinos en Filipinas


(5)


> [...] *el polvo que se levantó durante toda la etapa unido a la presencia de la neblina en la última parte del recorrido*, hizo que la dificultad fuera aún mayor.
> Galán y Suances, lanzados en el rally Lisboa-Dakar


(6)


> A pesar del incómodo *viento que se levantó durante toda la jornada*, el público disfrutó de excelentes partidos.
> EL GACN (GRUPO DE ALTA COMPETICION DE LA SELECCIÓN NAVARRA DE PADEL) SE CONCENTRÓ EN EL CLUB DEPORTIVO CERRO FONTELLAS DE TUDELA


(7)


> Una pega fue el incómodo *polvo que* *se levantó durante toda la jornada* que además soplaba para boxes.
> www.granescalatt.com/?p=3326


(8)


> *El "piquete" se levantó durante toda la mañana*, sin paso alguno en las rutas provinciales, y con un bloqueo en los puertos cerealeros de General Lagos y Puerto San Martín, al sur de Santa Fe.
> Protesta del campo - El Ancasti de Catamarca


(9)


> Se utilizó la III Encuesta Nacional de Presupuestos Familiares que *se levantó durante todo el año 2005*.
> bYTEBoss preinpc0708


(10)


> El sub director municipal expresó que *dicho censo se levantó durante todo el 2014*, sin embargo dijo que aún están en algunos ajustes, por lo que esperarán unos días más para presentar los resultados a los empresarios capitalinos y, sobre todo, a la sociedad.
> Ayuntamiento de Xalapa va contra vendedores ambulantes


Según los gramáticos, las oraciones como "{me dormí/ me desperté/ me acosté/ me levanté/ me senté/ me fui/ (me) salí/ me quedé/ (se) cayó en coma/ se desmayó} + (durante) {media hora/ toda la noche/ dos días/ tres semanas}" son completamente gramaticales.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## swift

¿Te fijaste bien en los sujetos que tienen cada una de esas oraciones que resaltaste? ¿Puedes ver la diferencia entre “levantarse” una persona y “levantarse” el viento, el polvo, etc.?

¿Notaste que en “el censo que se levantó” el verbo no es pronominal?

Y en cuanto a la traducción esa: un gazapo literalista.


----------



## kunvla

swift said:


> ¿Te fijaste bien en los sujetos que tienen cada una de esas oraciones que resaltaste?


Sí, claro. 


> ¿Puedes ver la diferencia entre “levantarse” una persona y “levantarse” el viento, el polvo, etc.?


No veo mucha diferencia entre ellos:

Fulano se levantó y quedó despierto toda la noche.
El viento se levantó y se mantuvo toda la jornada.
El polvo se levantó y permaneció en el aire toda la etapa.

En todos los ejemplos se trata del predicado puntual télico transformativo reversible que conduce a un estado no permanente resultativo.  


> ¿Notaste que en “el censo que se levantó” el verbo no es pronominal?


No. Si no te cuadra bien en el esquema, olvidémoslo. 

Saludos,


----------



## chamyto

Señor K said:


> Yo lo entiendo como lo segundo: que se levantó y no volvió a acostarse.



Eso sería algo así como "me levanté en la noche" , ¿no?


----------



## swift

Hola, Vladimir. 


kunvla said:


> Sí, no lo es: ese hablante (Charles Barkley) es americano estadounidense, pero el traductor debe ser colombiano <...>


*Gracias *por proporcionar la referencia. Reservemos los casos (1) (2) y (3) para el final de esta consideración. ¿Vale?


> Hete aquí otros ejemplos semejantes que fueron pronunciados o escritos por otros hispanohablantes:


Veamos si podemos desmenuzar los ejemplos que amablemente proporcionaste. 

(4) Parece ser un caso de voz media en el que _levantarse_ apunta a la acción de ‹surgir› o ‹aparecer› (el DLE dice _comenzar a alterarse_, para el viento y el mar). Este parece ser el mismo semantismo que posee dicho verbo en (5) (6) y (7). Ese aspecto léxico es esencial, diría yo, para entender en qué se diferencian esas tres oraciones del resto de enunciados que nos presentas.  Cabría preguntarse cómo se efectúa la acción de ‹surgir› o ‹aparecer›. Además, habría que tomar en cuenta si un verbo perfectivo como _se levantó_ en dichas frases puede ser interpretado como iterativo, esto es, como una acción que se produjo en repetidas ocasiones *dentro de un intervalo delimitado* de tiempo (“*durante* toda la travesía ~ toda la etapa ~ toda la jornada”), cuya supresión resultaría en una acción puntual.

Veamos ahora el (8), en que no es fácil determinar —por lo menos para mí, que no soy tan ducho en sintaxis— si se trata de la voz media o de una forma pasiva. De nueva cuenta, tendríamos que fijarnos en el componente léxico del verbo: ¿ha de entenderse *a) *como ‹formar› o ‹suscitar› y, por tanto, como una pasiva, o *b)* como ‹sublevar(se)› y, entonces, susceptible de ser interpretado como voz media o como pasiva, o *c) *como ‹mantenerse _en pie_›? Y, en cuanto a la duración de tal acción, habría que determinar *i) *si se trata de un predicado atélico y, de ser ese el caso, *ii)* si “durante toda la mañana” contiene todos los elementos sintácticos necesarios para delimitarlo. Yo optaría por las lectura *c*, que a su vez haría que _durante toda la mañana_ cumpla cabalmente esa función delimitadora, sin necesidad de otros elementos; pero debo admitir que me parece muy sacada de la manga.

Los casos (9) y (10) parecen estar construidos de manera analógica a “levantar ~ redactar un acta”. No sabría decir con seguridad si se trata de un uso _inédito_, pues aunque los diccionarios combinatorios que tengo a mano no contemplan “levantar” entre los verbos con que frecuentemente se combina “encuesta”, siempre hay que tener presente que los corpus consultados son limitados y que ese tipo de diccionario no puede recoger la totalidad de las combinaciones posibles —incluyendo los usos estilísticos—. Sea como fuere, allí el verbo parece *a) *hallarse dentro de una estructura impersonal y *b) *participar del semantismo de “causar el origen de [algo]”. De ser viable tal interpretación, “durante” marcaría el intervalo dentro del cual se produjo ese evento puntual.

Volvamos ahora a los casos (1) (2) y (3). Ya externé mis reservas en cuanto a la idiomaticidad de (1). Por tratarse de un despacho de la agencia AP con más de 20 años de antigüedad y tras haber intentado —vanamente— dar con la declaración en inglés, me tomaré la licencia de excluir ese enunciado.  Espero que no me lo reproches.  (2) y (3) resultan anómalos a mis ojos y a mis oídos de hispanohablante: tendría que ser sumamente tolerante y generoso con esos hablantes como para reconocer en _levantarse_ una *actividad* —compatible con _durante_ y _por_— o una acción iterativa. Acaso podría asimilar ese _durante toda la noche_ ~ _toda la madrugada_ a “por unos minutos”: {me puse de pie/salí de la cama} y permanecí {de pie/fuera de ella} por unos minutos”. Pero realmente tengo que buscarle tres pies al gato para llegar a una conclusión como esa. 


> Según los gramáticos, las oraciones como "{me dormí/ me desperté/ me acosté/ me levanté/ me senté/ me fui/ (me) salí/ me quedé/ (se) cayó en coma/ se desmayó} + (durante) {media hora/ toda la noche/ dos días/ tres semanas}" son completamente gramaticales.


¿Podrías citar las obras?


----------



## Xiscomx

Estoy de acuerdo con lo expresado por _*Quique*_ y _*Kax*_; por mi parte, no le veo a la frase _*me levanté durante toda la noche*_ mayor significado que el que tiene la popular expresión _*durante toda la noche*_, —sin tanto paripé ni tan aparatosos pronunciamientos, aunque bastante elocuentes, eso sí— que no es otro que el de _*a lo largo de toda la noche*_:

Me levanté durante toda la noche = Me levanté repetidas veces a lo largo de la noche.
Tosí durante toda la noche = Tosí muchas veces en lo que duró la noche.

Pero:
No pegué ojo durante toda la noche = Me pasé toda la noche en vela, sin dormir.
Torquemada me martirizó durante toda la noche = Torquemada me martirizó, continuadamente, sin parar ni un solo momento, durante toda la noche.

Y así todas las que queráis.


----------



## kunvla

swift said:


> Hola, Vladimir.
> 
> 
> 
> Según los gramáticos, las oraciones como "{me dormí/ me desperté/ me acosté/ me levanté/ me senté/ me fui/ (me) salí/ me quedé/ (se) cayó en coma/ se desmayó} + (durante) {media hora/ toda la noche/ dos días/ tres semanas}" son completamente gramaticales.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Podrías citar las obras?
Click to expand...

Hola, José:

Por el momento, te pongo lo siguiente (sacado de "Fundamentos de sintaxis formal", Ignacio Bosque y Javier Gutiérrez-Rexach, Madrid, AKAL, 2009, pág. 401):

Muchos predicados de logro admiten complementos con _durante_ para designar el estado inmediatamente posterior al proceso que denotan, como en _Saldré durante unos minutos_ (es decir, 'estaré fuera') o en _Apenas si se sentó durante un cuarto de hora_ (es decir, 'estuvo sentado'). Los grupos nominales de sentido temporal alternan en estas construcciones con los preposicionales, como en _Quédate un rato_ (= 'durante un rato').​
Pero tengo otros materiales que lo tratan muy detalladamente y que te los voy a proporcionar un poco más tarde, en cuanto los haya copiado. 

PD: En cuanto a tu análisis, me ha gustado mucho. 

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## gunnros

swift said:


> Hola, Vladimir.
> *Gracias *por proporcionar la referencia. Reservemos los casos (1) (2) y (3) para el final de esta consideración. ¿Vale?
> Veamos si podemos desmenuzar los ejemplos que amablemente proporcionaste.
> 
> (4) Parece ser un caso de voz media en el que _levantarse_ apunta a la acción de ‹surgir› o ‹aparecer› (el DLE dice _comenzar a alterarse_, para el viento y el mar). Este parece ser el mismo semantismo que posee dicho verbo en (5) (6) y (7). Ese aspecto léxico es esencial, diría yo, para entender en qué se diferencian esas tres oraciones del resto de enunciados que nos presentas.  Cabría preguntarse cómo se efectúa la acción de ‹surgir› o ‹aparecer›. Además, habría que tomar en cuenta si un verbo perfectivo como _se levantó_ en dichas frases puede ser interpretado como iterativo, esto es, como una acción que se produjo en repetidas ocasiones *dentro de un intervalo delimitado* de tiempo (“*durante* toda la travesía ~ toda la etapa ~ toda la jornada”), cuya supresión resultaría en una acción puntual.
> 
> Veamos ahora el (8), en que no es fácil determinar —por lo menos para mí, que no soy tan ducho en sintaxis— si se trata de la voz media o de una forma pasiva. De nueva cuenta, tendríamos que fijarnos en el componente léxico del verbo: ¿ha de entenderse *a) *como ‹formar› o ‹suscitar› y, por tanto, como una pasiva, o *b)* como ‹sublevar(se)› y, entonces, susceptible de ser interpretado como voz media o como pasiva, o *c) *como ‹mantenerse _en pie_›? Y, en cuanto a la duración de tal acción, habría que determinar *i) *si se trata de un predicado atélico y, de ser ese el caso, *ii)* si “durante toda la mañana” contiene todos los elementos sintácticos necesarios para delimitarlo. Yo optaría por las lectura *c*, que a su vez haría que _durante toda la mañana_ cumpla cabalmente esa función delimitadora, sin necesidad de otros elementos; pero debo admitir que me parece muy sacada de la manga.
> 
> Los casos (9) y (10) parecen estar construidos de manera analógica a “levantar ~ redactar un acta”. No sabría decir con seguridad si se trata de un uso _inédito_, pues aunque los diccionarios combinatorios que tengo a mano no contemplan “levantar” entre los verbos con que frecuentemente se combina “encuesta”, siempre hay que tener presente que los corpus consultados son limitados y que ese tipo de diccionario no puede recoger la totalidad de las combinaciones posibles —incluyendo los usos estilísticos—. Sea como fuere, allí el verbo parece *a) *hallarse dentro de una estructura impersonal y *b) *participar del semantismo de “causar el origen de [algo]”. De ser viable tal interpretación, “durante” marcaría el intervalo dentro del cual se produjo ese evento puntual.
> 
> Volvamos ahora a los casos (1) (2) y (3). Ya externé mis reservas en cuanto a la idiomaticidad de (1). Por tratarse de un despacho de la agencia AP con más de 20 años de antigüedad y tras haber intentado —vanamente— dar con la declaración en inglés, me tomaré la licencia de excluir ese enunciado.  Espero que no me lo reproches.  (2) y (3) resultan anómalos a mis ojos y a mis oídos de hispanohablante: tendría que ser sumamente tolerante y generoso con esos hablantes como para reconocer en _levantarse_ una *actividad* —compatible con _durante_ y _por_— o una acción iterativa. Acaso podría asimilar ese _durante toda la noche_ ~ _toda la madrugada_ a “por unos minutos”: {me puse de pie/salí de la cama} y permanecí {de pie/fuera de ella} por unos minutos”. Pero realmente tengo que buscarle tres pies al gato para llegar a una conclusión como esa.
> 
> ¿Podrías citar las obras?



Tu análisis te ha quedado a cachete!


----------



## kunvla

Acabó de encontrar un ejemplo semejante al del hilo en _La educación vial a través de la literatura_ (Madrid, España: Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte, 2002), página 80:

Me desmayé.
*Desperté durante unos minutos o unos segundos*, no estoy seguro, en la ambulancia. El rostro afable de un enfermero, máquinas, tubos, suero. Allí dentro la sirena apenas se percibía. Se flotaba, de veras, sobre la camilla y la penumbra, todo iba suave y me sabía protegido. Perdí el conocimiento de nuevo, a causa de los sedantes, la tristeza, el tiempo sin dormir.​
El texto es de la novela _ La ciudad de abajo_ por Daniel Múgica, Barcelona: Plaza y Janés, 1996:

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Y a ese tipo de oraciones se refiere la regla que mencionas (NGLE: 23.3r). La acción en _despertar_ deja el estado [estar despierto], lo que sí se puede describir con minutos o horas. Lo que también sirve con _levantarse_: _me levanté solo unos minutos y luego volví a la cama_. No se entiende que tarda minutos en _levantarse_, sino que _estuvo levantado _varios minutos. El único problema con tu oración, en mi opinión, es que _durante_ hace que se confunda el complemento (precisamente con *b*)._ Me levanté toda la noche_ me parece normal, y el pretérito vale por _me estuve levantando_ (*a*).


----------



## duvija

Duometri said:


> De acuerdo con swift. Especialmente en la opción "c".


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> Y a ese tipo de oraciones se refiere la regla que mencionas (NGLE: 23.3r). La acción en _despertar_ deja el estado [estar despierto], lo que sí se puede describir con minutos o horas. Lo que también sirve con _levantarse_: _me levanté solo unos minutos y luego volví a la cama_. No se entiende que tarda minutos en _levantarse_, sino que _estuvo levantado _varios minutos. El único problema con tu oración, en mi opinión, es que _durante_ hace que se confunda el complemento (precisamente con *b*)._ Me levanté toda la noche_ me parece normal, y el pretérito vale por _me estuve levantando_ (*a*).


Encontré otros tres ejemplos semejantes al del hilo, sin embargo, en vez de _durante_ se usó _por_:

Entonces *me levanté por unos minutos*. Hacía frío y me gustó regresar a la cama.
«Antología de literatura universal comparada: materiales para la enseñanza de la literatura a través de la expreriencia literaria, visual y musical», Julián Rodríguez (ed.), Universidad de Murcia, 1991​
Al rato se me adormeció una pierna y *me levanté por unos minutos*. Di unos pasos en el laberinto de gente.
_La matriz del infierno_, Marcos Aguinis, Argentina, Sudamericana, 1997​
Pasada la media noche *me levanté por unos momentos*; *salí un poco* fuera del refugio y contemplé el firmamento. ¡Qué hermoso, qué grandioso espectáculo!
Boletin de la Sociedad de Geografia y Estadistica de la Republica Mexicana, Volúmenes 71-74, Sociedad Mexicana de Geografía y Estadística, 1951​
¿Tal vez resulta más natural usar «_levantarse_ + _por_ X tiempo» en lugar de «_levantarse_ + _durante_ X tiempo»?

Saludos,


----------



## Xiscomx

_*Me levanté por unos minutos*_ o _*por un momento*_, no tiene nada que ver con *me levanté durante toda la noche*.


----------



## duvija

Pero ese es el problema de 'durante' y no del verbo. Estoy tratando de contactar a un amigo guatemalteco cuya disertación de doctorado en lingüística es precisamente el significado de esas preposiciones espaciales y temporales dudosas. (Algunos diccionarios dan el significado como 'mientras', cosa que nunca usaríamos en el contexto de esta pregunta).


----------



## S.V.

No me molesta con un uso literal: _Se levantó a orinar durante toda la noche_. Y ya no se puede confundir con "estuvo levantado orinando" _toda la noche_.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes. 

Antes que nada, quisiera darte las gracias, @kunvla, por propiciar estas discusiones tan interesantes que ponen a prueba no solo nuestros conocimientos sino también nuestro entendimiento de la sintaxis de nuestra propia lengua y nuestra capacidad de mantener un intercambio ordenado en una atmósfera cordial y académica. Se aprende mucho estudiando tus ejemplos y contraejemplos.

Dicho eso, y con la venia, solo quisiera recalcar que —como han señalado @duvija y @S.V.— el meollo de la cuestión estriba en acotar el valor de ese “durante”. Antes he mencionado que, si se lo compara con otros enunciados en que se emplea “por”, se notará que habrá casos en que ambas partículas serán intercambiables; esto se da particularmente cuando el intervalo que marcan queda bien delimitado en su inicio y su fin: no pasa lo mismo con sintagmas como “toda la noche ~ tarde ~ mañana”, que parecen apuntar a una iteración.

Me queda la tarea de leer y repasar los documentos a los que amablemente has referido en este hilo. Si llegara a tener algo más que agregar, me dará gusto hacerlo. También me encantaría leer la opinión del especialista al que alude Duvi.


----------



## aleCcowaN

swift said:


> c. Que el español no es la L1 de ese hablante.
> 
> Para que significase (a), lo propio sería “me estuve levantando (durante) toda la noche”; para que significase (b), lo correcto sería “… en la cama *pero pasé levantado *_el resto de_ la noche”.



Como diría El Chavo: "¡Eso, eso, eso!"

Ese sentido de "permanentemente hice reiteradamente algo" que surge de "me levanté durante toda la noche" no me gusta para nada. Sugiere una base popular, y hay que buscar eso en gente a la que le gusta hablar muy rápido sin reparar demasiado en la calidad de lo que dice. 

No hay que confiar en los periódicos de ahora tampoco, con los editores tijereteando los textos para hacerlos entrar, lucir bonito y lograr eco en las mentes de su degradado público.


----------



## duvija

_Sugiere una base popular .....   _(¡qué espanto!)
_... lograr eco en las mentes de su degradado público._

Digamos que no vamos a ganar mucho insultando a la gente que habla el idioma que habla... No sé, pero me suena a elitismo mal parido. Tampoco sé cómo arreglar esto, pero rebajando, no creo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Tenés razón ... debiera haber puesto "...en el habla esmerada ..."  para describir lo que en última instancia se trata de la supresión de la complicadísima perífrasis ESTAR+GERUNDIO con su valor de continuidad (el giro elitista "estoy comiendo", por ejemplo) por un tiempo verbal simple, con total indiferencia por su aspecto perfectivo, el que sugiere confusamente que una vez que me levanté, "levantado" quedé.

Y todo se puede arreglar explicándoselo a la gente, pidiéndole por favor que lo use, otorgándole un subsidio y dándole las gracias por todo ... digo yo, para que no se sienta rebajada.


----------



## S.V.

Ese no es el problema, como se comprueba con otros verbos: _Me moví durante toda la noche_ (= 'me estuve moviendo'). Como ya hemos dicho, _levantarse_ permite confundir el complemento con _durante_. No sé qué hay que enseñarle a nadie, si todos en el hilo la encontramos extraña, y otros nativos también eligirían lo que 'suene' mejor.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Son frases hechas que no admiten otra interpretación. Son versiones abreviadas de "me levanté una y otra vez, durante toda la noche", que eluden el uso de adverbios poco familiares para la gente (permanentemente, reiteradamente, etcétera). O "pasé la noche intranquilo ... dormí de a ratos" u otras tantas mucho más fieles a la realidad. Porque además, quienes dicen levantarse "durante toda la noche" rara vez se levantan en realidad, ya que suele ser una descripción más bien hiperbólica de una noche de inquietud permanente, dificultad para conciliar y mantener el sueño, quizás con alguna ocasional "levantada" para beber un poco de agua o ir al baño.

kunvla preguntó qué quiere decir la gente con eso, y ya está claramente contestado. Incluso sin quererlo, kunvla puede haber indicado el origen de la controvertida frase por oposición (no me levanté en/durante toda la noche). Eso no hace que la frase sea correcta y ni siquiera recomendable.

Me moví durante toda la noche tiene los mismos defectos y probablemente el mismo origen (no me moví en/durante toda la noche). Y es otra frase hecha ... mal hecha. No dudo que la gramática descriptiva la recoja, si en última instancia el diccionario contiene el término "modisto", pero no "telegrafisto", ni "tenisto", ni "artisto".


----------



## kunvla

swift said:


> Dicho eso, y con la venia, solo quisiera recalcar que —como han señalado @duvija y @S.V.— el meollo de la cuestión estriba en acotar el valor de ese “durante”. Antes he mencionado que, si se lo compara con otros enunciados en que se emplea “por”, se notará que habrá casos en que ambas partículas serán intercambiables; esto se da particularmente cuando el intervalo que marcan queda bien delimitado en su inicio y su fin: no pasa lo mismo con sintagmas como “toda la noche ~ tarde ~ mañana”, que parecen apuntar a una iteración.


¿Y qué tal este ejemplo? ¿Les sonaría natural? Particularmente me refiero al sintagma "durante toda la tarde" usado con el predicado instantáneo o puntual _dormirse_ (= caer en sueño).

_Después de una buena comida y cansado como estaba me tumbé en el sofá para descansar un rato y cosa rara pero me dormí profundamente durante toda la tarde y noche_.​
@swift, en Arellanes (2005: 76)* vas a encontrar un ejemplo semejante "Juan se durmió (durante) toda la tarde".
_________
* Arellanes, Francisco: _Los verbos de eventos instantáneos, los modificadores temporales y el copretérito en español. Hacia una concepción composicional de la aspectualidad_ en _Sintaxis del español e interfase sintaxis-semántica_, Martha Ruth Islas Canales y Cynthia Araceli Ramírez Peñaloza (eds.), Universidad Autónoma del Estado de México, 1ª edición 2005

PD: Según los gramáticos, justamente el cuantificador universal _todo, -a_ como en "(_durante_) _toda la noche/ tarde/ semana_ o _jornada/ etapa/ fiesta/ reunión/ discusión/ plática/ película/ representación,_ etc." le pone los límites, i. e. su inicio y su fin, al sintagma nominal _la tarde_, _semana_, _jornada, etapa, fiesta_, _reunión_, _discusión_, _plática_, _película_, _representación_, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## Aviador

No, no me suena natural. Por lo mismo que ya dije en mi anterior intervención. _Dormirse_ es desinente mientras que _dormir_ es durativo. Por lo tanto, lo que sí me suena natural es _dormí profundamente durante toda la noche_.
_Dormirse_ es sinónimo de la perífrasis _quedarse dormido_ (desinente), excepto cuando el pronominal se usa con valor puramente expresivo: _Estaba tan cansado que me dormí una siesta  de aquellas_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

kunvla said:


> _Después de una buena comida y cansado como estaba me tumbé en el sofá para descansar un rato y cosa rara pero me dormí profundamente durante toda la tarde y noche_.​



A mí no me suena mal, pero quizás no por la razón que esperas. Yo no esperaría escuchar el "durante", porque lo interpreto como "¡qué manera de dormir! ¡me dormí todo!", o sea, "me convertí en una máquina de dormir durante un largo período". "Dormirse todo" significa sobresalir en el arte e intensidad del dormir. Dormir tan profundamente que un baldazo de agua helada no lo despertaría. 

Si descarto ese coloquialismo local, comparto la opinión de Aviador.


----------



## kunvla

Aviador said:


> No, no me suena natural. Por lo mismo que ya dije en mi anterior intervención. _Dormirse_ es desinente mientras que _dormir_ es durativo. Por lo tanto, lo que sí me suena natural es _dormí profundamente durante toda la noche_.





aleCcowaN said:


> Si descarto ese coloquialismo local, comparto la opinión de Aviador.



Pensé que el problema se encontraba en lo léxico del verbo _levantarse_ y por lo tanto lo cambié por _dormirse_ porque para este verbo voy encontrando ejemplos a cada rato en todas las variedades del español y en casi todos los registros (coloquiales, literarios, periodísticos, etc.).

Para Chile (CORDE):

A esa hora Nívea estaba agotada de llorar, pero cuando se enteró de que pensaban llevarse a su hija a la morgue, recuperó de golpe la energía. Sólo se calmó con el juramento de que se llevarían a Rosa directamente de la casa al Cementerio Católico. Entonces aceptó tomarse el láudano que le dio el médico y se durmió durante veinte horas.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
AÑO:    1982
AUTOR:    Allende, Isabel
TÍTULO:    La casa de los espíritus
PAÍS:    CHILE
TEMA:    07.Novela
PUBLICACIÓN:    Plaza y Janés (Barcelona), 1995​Para Argentina (Google):

Día del escritor | Anibal Zaldivar
Como vi que ella se removía en el asiento para acomodarse, le sugerí que bajara el respaldo, lo hizo, se relajó y se durmió durante todo el viaje.​
Según la gerencia de Adidas, la nueva camiseta de River es gris porque ese color refleja la tibieza y el aburrimiento que transmite el equipo. | Don Patadon
El Ogro fue el que mas se tomo a pecho de que la nueva indumentaria de River se parece a un pijama y se durmió durante todo el partido pasando inadvertido y fue reemplazo a los 18 minutos del complemento.​
UFL: Tercera Fecha en el Red Bowl 2008
Sin embargo, comenzada la segunda etapa, una sola anotación del actual campeón de la UFL, alcanzó para desconcentrar tanto a Sharks, al punto de que su defensiva se durmió durante todo el resto del partido, situación que Emperadores aprovechó al máximo para aumentar bastante las cifras finales del marcador.​
Para Perú (CORPES XXI):

Quizá me dormí durante algunos segundos, no sé. Recuerdo que estaba allí otra vez, como si acabara de volver de algún lugar. Sentí un escalofrío.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Referencia bibliográfica:
Cueto, Alonso: El susurro de la mujer ballena. Barcelona: Planeta, 2007.
Clasificación CORPES:
Año: 2007. Criterio: Primera edición. Medio: Escrito. Bloque: Ficción. Soporte: Libro. Tema: Novela.
País: Perú. Zona: Andina. Tipología: Ficción.​Para España (CORPES XXI):

Su cara asomaba entre las sábanas con el gesto de interrogación que le era característico, pero su expresión ya sólo preguntaba si se iba a morir. Me miró, ladeó el rostro, y se durmió durante unos segundos. Iba y venía del sueño a la vigilia como si se columpiara entre los dos estados. Sobre la mesilla de noche había frascos y un vaso de agua. La persiana estaba bajada, pese a que la luz, afuera, comenzaba a declinar.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Referencia bibliográfica:
Millás, Juan José: Dos mujeres en Praga. Madrid: Espasa Calpe, 2002.
Clasificación CORPES:
Año: 2002. Criterio: Primera edición. Medio: Escrito. Bloque: Ficción. Soporte: Libro. Tema: Novela.
País: España. Tipología: Ficción.​
Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Ninguna de esas oraciones me molesta.

Más bien podrías compararlo con _acostarse_, que es 'irse a dormir'_. Se acostó durante toda la noche_ también me suena terrible. Y los verbos son similares, uno es_ comenzar a dormir_ y el otro es _terminar de dormir_. Igual, es el complemento el que confunde esa función ('siguió yéndose a la cama' _toda la noche_), ya que _me acosté unos minutos_ queda perfecto (= 'estuve acostado unos minutos')_._


----------



## aleCcowaN

kunvla said:


> Pensé que el problema se encontraba en lo léxico del verbo _levantarse_ y por lo tanto lo cambié por _dormirse_


Perdóname, pero las búsquedas me parecen un tanto al azar.

Se podría decir

se puso el pijama durante toda la noche (se puso el pijama para dormir esa noche)
se durmió con la televisión encendida hasta el amanecer (se quedó dormido viendo la televisión y la encontró encendida cuando se despertó al amanecer)
viajó durante cuatro años (estuvo 30 días de viaje y 1400 residiendo en diferentes lugares)
se cambió el calzoncillo durante cuatro días (mejor ni preguntes)

De formas abreviadas de decir las cosas, que alivian el trabajo del hablante y se lo traspasan al interlocutor, está llena la vida. Por eso dije muchos mensajes atrás que era propio de gente que habla apurada, o sea, que no planifica, que no respeta las formas, y que tiene una visión limitada del otro.


----------



## jilar

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> De la oración "(Me tumbé en la cama y) no me levanté durante toda la noche" se desprende que el hablante no se levantó durante la noche ni una sola vez. Pero ¿qué se eniende en "(No pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche":
> 
> a. Que el hablante se levantó durante la noche varias veces;
> b. Que el hablante se levantó y ya no volvió a acostarse?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,


Yo lo entendería como la opción a, aunque no sé cuán correcta puede ser la frase. Quizá es una forma resumida de decir: Me levanté a cada rato/constantemente/repetidamente/una y otra vez durante toda la noche.

Para dar a entender la opción b yo diría, por ejemplo:
No pude dormir, estuve levantado/despierto (durante) toda la noche.
No pude dormir, me levanté y así estuve (durante) toda la noche.

Observa la diferencia entre 1."estuve levantá*n*dome=me estuve levanta*n*do" y 2."estuve levantado"
1. En este caso se entiende que es algo que se repite, durante toda la noche, esto es; estaba acostado, nota que no duerme y se levanta ... vuelve a la cama, ve otra vez que no puede dormir y se vuelve a levantar ... en fin, durante toda la noche estuvo levantándose una y otra vez. ¿Estuvo levantado toda la noche? No, pues a ratos volvía a la cama e intentaba dormir, pero se levantaba una y otra vez.

2. Sólo lo hizo una vez, levantarse, y así continuó (en ese estado, "levantado" y "no acostado/tumbado"), ¿cuánto? Toda la noche.

Quizá mirándolo así:
Durante toda la noche, puede indicar:
a. el plazo que una acción dura o se mantiene en el tiempo. (Estuve levantado durante toda lo noche) En este ejemplo se mantiene la acción de "estar levantado".
b. el plazo durante el cual una acción se repite. (Me levanté (repetidamente)/Estuve levantándome durante toda la noche). En este ejemplo la acción se repite en ese margen de tiempo que indica.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Este hilo es ya muy largo y podría ser tan largo como se deseara. 

Sin embargo, poco se puede aportar a lo dicho por @Aviador en #3: _levantarse_ es un verbo no durativo y por tanto su uso propio excluye el complemento "durante toda la noche". 

Y a lo dicho por @aleCcowaN en #34: el receptor del mensaje no suele portarse como un profesor de lógica o de gramática, sino como un colaborador necesario del emisor en la tarea de atribuir algún significado a la proferencia.


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> Y a ese tipo de oraciones se refiere la regla que mencionas (NGLE: 23.3r). La acción en _despertar_ deja el estado [estar despierto], lo que sí se puede describir con minutos o horas. Lo que también sirve con _levantarse_: _me levanté solo unos minutos y luego volví a la cama_. No se entiende que tarda minutos en _levantarse_, sino que _estuvo levantado _varios minutos. El único problema con tu oración, en mi opinión, es que _durante_ hace que se confunda el complemento (precisamente con *b*)._ Me levanté toda la noche_ me parece normal, y el pretérito vale por _me estuve levantando_ (*a*).





Quiviscumque said:


> Sin embargo, poco se puede aportar a lo dicho por @Aviador en #3: _levantarse_ es un verbo no durativo y por tanto su uso propio excluye el complemento "durante toda la noche".


Creo que todos pasamos por alto el enlace que nos puso @S.V. en #17 en el que se dice:

*23.3r* Con muchos verbos de realización y de consecución, los complementos temporales introducidos por las preposiciones _durante_ y _por_ dan lugar a la llamada INTERPRETACIÓN DE ESTADO RESULTANTE. Así, aunque la acción de encerrarse en un cuarto sea puntual, en el siguiente texto se construye el verbo _encerrarse_ con un complemento de duración: _De vuelta a Santiago me encerraba en mi pieza por cuatro días_ (Serrano, M., _Vida_). Ello es posible porque el complemento que se ha subrayado no hace referencia a la acción que expresa _encerrarse_, sino que mide la duración de su estado resultante, esto es, estar encerrado. He aquí otros casos similares:

De pronto, sin ningún anuncio, se rompió el contacto durante dos semanas (García Márquez, _Noticia_); [...]​
*23.3s* La interpretación de estado resultante es característica de los verbos de cambio de estado. En cuanto que el movimiento conlleva un cambio de estado, puede entenderse que esta interpretación se aplique también a algunos verbos de movimiento. Así, el que dice _Saldré a la calle durante un rato_ (o, simplemente, _un rato_) no habla del tiempo que empleará en realizar la acción de salir a la calle, sino del tiempo que espera permanecer en la calle una vez que haya salido.​


aleCcowaN said:


> De formas abreviadas de decir las cosas, que alivian el trabajo del hablante y se lo traspasan al interlocutor, está llena la vida. Por eso dije muchos mensajes atrás que era propio de gente que habla apurada, o sea, que no planifica, que no respeta las formas, y que tiene una visión limitada del otro.



Pongo otros tres ejemplos para _levantarse_ que surgen en fuentes fiables:

(1)
El Ministro de Estado, Dr. Gonzalo Güell, la inauguró y presidió, refiriéndose en tal ocasión a la pérdida sensible que el Departamento había tenido con el deceso del Dr. Carlos Saladrigas, por lo cual la concurrencia se levantó unos minutos en señal de recuerdo reverente a la memoria del Ex-Canciller.
_Conferencia sobre inmigrantes_ por Ricardo Riaño Jauma en Boletín (Volúmenes 3-5) de Comisión Nacional Cubana de la Unesco, 1956​(2)
—¿Qué te ha dicho el médico? 
[...] 
—Ya me permite que me levante un rato. 
_Paso a paso : ein systematischer Einstieg in die spanische Sprache_, Actividades, Volumen 4, Wolfgang Halm, Carolina Ortiz Blasco, Hueber Verlag, 1993​(3)
Viernes 3: 
Hoy me levanté un rato y hasta me vestí. Estoy casi restablecida. Pero la tos es muy persistente. Dicen que he crecido un poco (eso espero), y me siento con renovadas energías. Lástima que todavía me hallo algo débil y he adelgazado dos kilos. Me peso a cada rato para ver si los tónicos y las vitaminas "abecedarias" me devuelven lo perdido. 
_Experiencias y contribuciones para la enseñanaza de la lengua oral y escrita_, Serie Didáctica - Número 1, República Argentina, Ministerio de Educación y Justicia, Departamento de Documentación e Información Educativa, 1961​
Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> *23.3r* Con muchos verbos de realización y de consecución, los complementos temporales introducidos por las preposiciones _durante_ y _por_ dan lugar a la llamada INTERPRETACIÓN DE *ESTADO RESULTANTE*. Así, aunque la acción de encerrarse en un cuarto sea puntual, en el siguiente texto se construye el verbo _encerrarse_ con un complemento de duración: _De vuelta a Santiago me encerraba en mi pieza por cuatro días_ (Serrano, M., _Vida_). Ello es posible porque el complemento que se ha subrayado no hace referencia a la acción que expresa _encerrarse_, sino* que mide la duración de su estado resultante*, esto es, estar encerrado.


Hola Kunvla:
Si el complemento, en tu caso, "_durante toda la noche_", mide la duración del *estado resultante* que en "_me levanté durante toda la noche" _es "*estar* *levantado*", este estado duraría sólo durante la noche. Es decir, la persona, la que se levantó toda la noche, se acuesta en la mañana.
No creo que esto corresponde con la realidad.


----------



## aleCcowaN

kunvla said:


> Pongo otros tres ejemplos para _levantarse_ que surgen en fuentes fiables:
> 
> (1)
> El Ministro de Estado, Dr. Gonzalo Güell, la inauguró y presidió, refiriéndose en tal ocasión a la pérdida sensible que el Departamento había tenido con el deceso del Dr. Carlos Saladrigas, por lo cual la concurrencia se levantó unos minutos en señal de recuerdo reverente a la memoria del Ex-Canciller.
> _Conferencia sobre inmigrantes_ por Ricardo Riaño Jauma en Boletín (Volúmenes 3-5) de Comisión Nacional Cubana de la Unesco, 1956​(2)
> —¿Qué te ha dicho el médico?
> [...]
> —Ya me permite que me levante un rato.
> _Paso a paso : ein systematischer Einstieg in die spanische Sprache_, Actividades, Volumen 4, Wolfgang Halm, Carolina Ortiz Blasco, Hueber Verlag, 1993​(3)
> Viernes 3:
> Hoy me levanté un rato y hasta me vestí. Estoy casi restablecida. Pero la tos es muy persistente. Dicen que he crecido un poco (eso espero), y me siento con renovadas energías. Lástima que todavía me hallo algo débil y he adelgazado dos kilos. Me peso a cada rato para ver si los tónicos y las vitaminas "abecedarias" me devuelven lo perdido.
> _Experiencias y contribuciones para la enseñanaza de la lengua oral y escrita_, Serie Didáctica - Número 1, República Argentina, Ministerio de Educación y Justicia, Departamento de Documentación e Información Educativa, 1961​
> Saludos,



Exacto. Los tres ejemplos son *todo lo contrario* de "(no pude dormir,) me levanté durante toda la noche". La frase original ("no me levanté durante toda la noche") es un poco forzada pero funciona. Lo indicado es "no me levanté en toda la noche", y si se quiere insistir porque el hablante no la siente completamente clara, "no me levanté en toda la noche, en ningún momento" o "no me levanté en ningún momento de la noche". Pero los hablantes somos así, apurados.

Para decir lo contrario basta con decir "me levanté toda la noche" y se sobreentenderá que ocurrió repetidamente o que es una exageración de "apenas podía conciliar el sueño me volvía a despertar".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues en mi opinión, esos tres últimos ejemplos no tienen nada que ver con la oración que abría el hilo, que, por muchas elisiones que consideremos, por muchos sobreentendidos que concedamos, sigue siendo extraña en nuestro idioma si lo que queremos indicar es que _me estuve levantando toda la noche_; y, como ya dijo swift: 


swift said:


> c. Que el español no es la L1 de ese hablante.



Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Sí, esas tres oraciones quedan bien. Lo mismo con _acostarse_,_ me acosté unos minutos, un rato_ (= 'estuve acostado' _un rato_). Pero_ toda la noche_ no funciona con ambos. Si dejas_ romperse_ solo, tampoco me gusta: _se rompió durante toda la noche_. Porque sin contexto entiendo 'se siguió rompiendo' _toda la noche_, que parece no tener sentido. Otra vez, _durante_ y _toda_ influencian esa interpretación, que sí me gusta_ se rompió una hora, se rompió unos segundos_ ('estuvo rota' [la señal] _una hora_). En los tres casos se confunde una función 'iterativa' ('siguió rompiéndose', 'siguió levántandose', 'siguió acostándose' _toda la noche_) con su función desinente ('se rompió y dejó de romperse'; y por lo tanto es posible describir [estar roto] con una duración). El pretérito resalta bien esa función: _me levanté_ sin más indica que [levantarse] ocurre y termina en un punto en el pasado. Comparémoslo con el imperfecto, que equivale más fácilmente a _seguir + _GER: _Estaba muy enfermo, no podía dormir. Me levantaba durante toda la noche_. Esa o la oración original quedan perfectas si agregamos_ a vomitar, a orinar_: _me levanté a vomitar durante toda la noche. _Ya no es posible entender que el movimiento en [levantarse] seguía ocurriendo una y otra vez, como si hiciera sentadillas sobre la cama. O que literalmente cada pocos minutos despierta y abre los ojos, como _un bebe que se levanta durante toda la noche_.

En resumen, el pretérito _se levantó_ debe chocar con ese _durante_ aquí, porque se interpreta como desinente y el complemento pide que siga ocurriendo, lo que no sucede con tiempos imperfectivos_: se levantaba, se levanta durante toda la noche el bebé_. Precisamente porque no indican que [levantarse] _ocurrió_ como una acción 'puntual' (sino 'imperfecta' porque _continúa_), y el complemento ya no puede describir un 'estado resultante':_ el bebé estuvo levantado toda la noche_. Más bien:_ el bebé seguía levantándose_ (*a*)_._


----------



## gunnros

S.V. said:


> Sí, esas tres oraciones quedan bien. Lo mismo con _acostarse_,_ me acosté unos minutos, un rato_ (= 'estuve acostado' _un rato_). Pero_ toda la noche_ no funciona con ambos. Si dejas_ romperse_ solo, tampoco me gusta: _se rompió durante toda la noche_. Porque sin contexto entiendo 'se siguió rompiendo' _toda la noche_, que parece no tener sentido. Otra vez, _durante_ y _toda_ influencian esa interpretación, que sí me gusta_ se rompió una hora, se rompió unos segundos_ ('estuvo rota' [la señal] _una hora_). En los tres casos se confunde una función 'iterativa' ('siguió rompiéndose', 'siguió levántandose', 'siguió acostándose' _toda la noche_) con su función desinente ('se rompió y dejó de romperse'; y por lo tanto es posible describir [estar roto] con una duración). El pretérito resalta bien esa función: _me levanté_ sin más indica que [levantarse] ocurre y termina en un punto en el pasado. Comparémoslo con el imperfecto, que equivale más fácilmente a _seguir + _GER: _Estaba muy enfermo, no podía dormir. Me levantaba durante toda la noche_. Esa o la oración original quedan perfectas si agregamos_ a vomitar, a orinar_: _me levanté a vomitar durante toda la noche. _Ya no es posible entender que el movimiento en [levantarse] seguía ocurriendo una y otra vez, como si hiciera sentadillas sobre la cama. O que literalmente cada pocos minutos despierta y abre los ojos, como _un bebe que se levanta durante toda la noche_.
> 
> En resumen, el pretérito _se levantó_ debe chocar con ese _durante_ aquí, porque se interpreta como desinente y el complemento pide que siga ocurriendo, lo que no sucede con tiempos imperfectivos_: se levantaba, se levanta durante toda la noche el bebé_. Precisamente porque no indican que [levantarse] _ocurrió_ como una acción 'puntual' (sino 'imperfecta' porque _continúa_), y el complemento ya no puede describir un 'estado resultante':_ el bebé estuvo levantado toda la noche_. Más bien:_ el bebé seguía levantándose_ (*a*)_._



Muy diáfana tu explicación (aún más ahora por las comparaciones con lo del aspecto imperfectivo). Se entiende incluso por quién no quiera entender


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> (1) [...] la concurrencia se levantó unos minutos en señal de recuerdo reverente a la memoria del Ex-Canciller.
> _Conferencia sobre inmigrantes_ por Ricardo Riaño Jauma en Boletín (Volúmenes 3-5) de Comisión Nacional Cubana de la Unesco, 1956​(2) —¿Qué te ha dicho el médico? [...] —Ya me permite que me levante un rato.
> _Paso a paso : ein systematischer Einstieg in die spanische Sprache_, Actividades, Volumen 4, Wolfgang Halm, Carolina Ortiz Blasco, Hueber Verlag, 1993​(3)Viernes 3: Hoy me levanté un rato y hasta me vestí.
> _Experiencias y contribuciones para la enseñanaza de la lengua oral y escrita_, Serie Didáctica - Número 1, República Argentina, Ministerio de Educación y Justicia, Departamento de Documentación e Información Educativa, 1961​





S.V. said:


> Sí, esas tres oraciones quedan bien. Lo mismo con _acostarse_,_ me acosté unos minutos, un rato_ (= 'estuve acostado' _un rato_). Pero_ toda la noche_ no funciona con ambos.


Pero, en cuanto al uso de «acostarse (durante) toda la mañana, tarde, noche, todo el día», se encuentran muchos ejemplos. Aquí pongo sólo unos:

(1) _Me acosté todo el día por el dolor de estómago_. 
[Diccionario Kaqchikel, Proyecto Lingüístico Francisco Marroquín, Centro Educativo y Cultural Maya. Guatemala: Cholsamaj Fundacion, 2001, pág. 140].

(2) Cuando andaba suelto el Tigre de Agua, en 1988, los Useklapa ordenaron un ayuno de tres días. Muchas personas aquí, en la Reserva Këköldi, cumplieron el ayuno. En nuestra casa lo cumplimos solo un día, pero lo cumplimos muy estrictamente. No hablamos, no comimos ni bebimos durante todo el día. Nos acostamos todo el día sobre las cobijas de mastate. [...] (Palmer, Sánchez, Mayorga, 1992:45-48).
[Bozzoli de Wille, María Eugenia: _Oí decir del Usékar_, San José, Costa Rica, EUNED, 2006, pág 38].

(3) Un ciego que llevaba vida de penitencia, y al que se le habían clavado hasta tal punto los cilicios de hierro que le crecía entre ellos la carne tumefacta causándole grandes dolores, se acostó toda la noche ante su tumba y al despuntar el alba se encontraba medio muerto, pero al salir el sol se quebraron los hierros con remedios proporcionados por el Santo, y los monjes lo hallaron sano alabando a Dios ante el sepulcro. (Milagro 4).
[López Rivera, Juan J.: _El modo: la categoría gramatical y la cuestión modal_, Universidade Santiago de Compostela, 2002, pág. 102]

(4) En vez de mirar televisión, se acostó toda la tarde, parecía enferma. Sí, creo que estaba mal, porque a la siesta fue al baño, enseguida se oyó un fuerte golpe y la vi caída como una muñeca desarticulada sobre las baldosas blancas y negras. 
[Scosceria de Cañellas, Lucía: _Sobredosis de cuentos_, Paraguay, El Mercurio de Itapúa, 2000, pág. 50]
Sobredosis de cuentos / Lucía Scosceria de Cañellas | Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes

(5) Alférez fue arrollado por conductor que se negó a parar en un retén
El jueves se acostó toda la tarde porque tenía turno de 9:00 de la noche a 5:00 de la mañana del viernes. Como a las 8:00 se levantó y comió. Luego se puso a mirar televisión. A las 9:00 p.m. se fue porque lo llamaron por el radio, dijo la esposa del agente quien reside en el barrio La Joya.
Alférez fue arrollado por conductor que se negó a parar en un retén | Noticias de santander, colombia y el Mundo | Vanguardia.com
[Galvis Ramirez & Cia S.A. - 2016 - Bucaramanga - Colombia].

(6) Diario de Navidad de Mari Carmen Santos
1 de Enero: Día de Año Nuevo.
Por la mañana nos acostamos a las 7.30 de la mañana y nos levantamos a las 8.30 para recoger toda la casa. Como estaba muy cansada, cuando llegué a mi casa, me acosté toda la mañana. Por la tarde, almorcé en el bar El Paseo y después vi una película en mi casa. Por la noche, poco después de cenar me acosté, ya que estaba tan cansada que casi no podía con mi cuerpo.
Comunicação à trois bandas  17: enero 2007

(7) Al final le quitamos 10 de los 20, ayer por la mañana, muy pronto, puso uno fuera del nido, se lo metimos dentro, y se acostó toda la mañana. Luego por la tarde se levantó un rato, y hoy lleva toda la mañana echada. Esperemos que se decida a acostarse de una vez. Ya os contaré...
La Granja Online • Ver Tema - 20 huevos y no se pone clueca​
Y aquí se habla de unos perros que "se acostaron durante todo el viaje":

(8) *P*rimera*H*ora (Puerto Rico) 04/28/2012 | 
La presentadora de radio y televisión narró que una vez en la van el perro se acostó durante todo el viaje de camino al veterinario.
Gisselle, Sonya y Daniela Droz son fans de sus mascotas

(9) nunca me pasó algo así .. de levantar un animal de la calle …. pero les juro que entró al vagón .. se vino directo a nosotras …. y se acostó durante todo el viaje entre nosotras dos …
Mascotas Argentina: 15/08/10 - 22/08/10​
Parece no haber problemas con el uso de «_dormirse_ y/o _acostarse (durante) toda la tarde, noche_, etc.» en la _interpretación de estado resultante_, pero sí los hay con el uso de «_levantarse_ y/o _despertarse (durante) toda la tarde, noche_, etc.»

Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sé si reparaste el el simplísimo hecho de que la gente que se acuesta durante un lapso permanece acostada, mientras que la gente que se levanta durante un lapso permanece levantada y no acostada.

Por si te queda alguna duda, ya que todo este hilo no se centra en gramática sino en semántica, las personas que se acuestan durante la tarde, se acuestan una vez y permanecen acostadas durante toda la tarde. Las personas que se levantan durante toda la noche, se levantan una vez y permanecen levantadas durante toda la noche, lo que necesita un contexto más que especial para tener sentido (la frase, no el hecho). Está muy claro que las personas que se levantan durante toda la noche no se acuestan y se vuelven a levantar repetidas veces a lo largo de esa noche, que es lo que la frase original que propusiste tú parece sugerir.


----------



## S.V.

kunvla said:


> Parece no haber problemas con el uso de «_dormirse_ y/o _acostarse_*[como su sinónimo] *_toda la tarde, noche_, etc.» en la _interpretación de estado resultante_, pero sí los hay con el uso de «_levantarse_ y/o _despertarse (durante) toda la tarde, noche_, etc.»


Sí, en el fondo la razón sería el significado, y quizá lo que queremos es describir pronominales. Sabemos que _despertarse, levantarse_ dejan los estados _despierto_, _levantado,_ pero veamos que ese es nuestro estado 'natural' y solo tiene sentido en contraste con _dormido, acostado_. Del pretérito _me levanté_ se entiende que la persona_ estaba_ _acostada_ para empezar. En la oración original, que debió estar dormido las últimas horas del día, y dado el valor del complemento (si _toda la noche_ es la duración de _levantado_, el fin de _la noche_ es el fin de _levantado_), que al salir el sol se volvió a dormir. Lo cual debe crear el problema, sin tal contexto y aunque quiera usarse como_ estuve levantado_.

EDIT: En parte lo mismo que dice Ale. Si el contexto se fuerza, podría funcionar._ Me levanté toda la mañana, y luego me volví a acostar_ (sin durante); _Pedro llevaba dos semanas en coma. Pero ayer *se levantó toda la noche*, fue un milagro. Ahora solo está dormido_.


----------



## kunvla

aleCcowaN said:


> todo este hilo no se centra en gramática sino en semántica, las personas que se acuestan durante la tarde, se acuestan una vez y permanecen acostadas durante toda la tarde. Las personas que se levantan durante toda la noche, se levantan una vez y permanecen levantadas durante toda la noche, lo que necesita un contexto más que especial para tener sentido (la frase, no el hecho).





S.V. said:


> Sí, en el fondo la razón sería el significado [...]. En la oración original, que debió estar dormido las últimas horas del día, y dado el valor del complemento (si _toda la noche_ es la duración de _levantado_, el fin de _la noche_ es el fin de _levantado_), que al salir el sol se volvió a dormir. Lo cual debe crear el problema, sin tal contexto y aunque quiera usarse como_ estuve levantado_.
> 
> EDIT: En parte lo mismo que dice Ale. Si el contexto se fuerza, podría funcionar._ Me levanté toda la mañana, y luego me volví a acostar_ (sin durante); _Pedro llevaba dos semanas en coma. Pero ayer *se levantó toda la noche*, fue un milagro. Ahora solo está dormido_.


Ya veo que no sea fácil inventar un contexto adecuado y menos aún encontrarlo; en la red, por ejemplo, sólo me topé con uno, sin embargo, en pretérito imperfecto:

Jugué mucho al Counter-Strike
De vez en cuando me da vuelta un par de veces el Resident Evil 3 
las inmemorables noches que me pasé vía VOOBLY jugando al AGE OF EMPIRES II 
Y ni hablar del SAMP
o el HALF-LIFE 
Cuando me llegué a dar cuenta, estaba escuchando _Metallica_, dormía durante el día y *me levantaba durante la noche*. ( Una tremenda locura ) 
Empecé a faltar a clases, hasta que un día decidí dejar el colegio y retomarlo algún día... 
Mi triste vida de virgo en un post​
Por el contexto entiendo que durante algún tiempo el jóven se acostaba todos los días por la mañana y permanecía dormido todo el día hasta la noche cuando se levantaba para pasarla jugando a los juegos en la computadora. No se sabe si es cierto lo que afirma, pero eso es otra cosa: lo que importa es que la _interpretación de estado resultante_ también puede darse con «levantarse + (durante) toda la noche».

PD: @S.V., muchas gracias por los ejemplos.

Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

correctísimo: "me levantaba durante la noche" ----> iniciaba mi período de vigilia en algún momento de la noche, quizá al iniciarse la noche

No tiene relación con el original "me levanté durante toda la noche" como opuesto a "no me levanté durante toda la noche".


----------

